# iPad Mini 4 Gets a Great Display with a Full Color Gamut and Record Low Reflectance



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

```
DisplayMate has tested the brand new iPad Mini 4 and has found the new display matches the rest of the latest iPad and iPhone displays for color.</p>
<strong>From DisplayMate:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The iPad mini 4 has finally grown up and become a full fledged respectable iPad family member with a high performance display that Steve Jobs would be proud of – with not only a full and very accurate 101% sRGB Color Gamut, but even more important, with a very low 2.0% screen Reflectance – the lowest we have ever measured for any mobile display – very impressive!</p>
<p>All of the previous iPad minis had a small <b><a class="nlink" href="http://www.displaymate.com/iPad6_ShootOut.htm#Colors_Intensities" target="_blank">62% Color Gamut</a></b> with poor color saturation, and very high screen Reflectance – the mini 3 had <b><a class="nlink" href="http://www.displaymate.com/iPad6_ShootOut.htm#Reflections" target="_blank">6.5% Reflectance</a></b> and the original mini had a blinding 9.0% Reflectance.</p></blockquote>
<p>The 2% reflectance rating actually makes the viewing experience a lot better, especially when it comes to color and contrast in real world viewing conditions.</p>
<p>Read more about the iPad Mini 4 at the source link below…</p>
```


----------



## kaihp (Sep 21, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Read more about the iPad Mini 4 at the source link below…



And the link ???


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 21, 2015)

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/09/ipad-mini-4-review-a-lighter-faster-tablet-with-a-better-screen/

I think this review is a good rundown of the Mini 4.
It's an upgrade, but definitely held back from what they could have done, and should have done, with the platform.

The Mini 4 CPU is only 1.25 times better than the Mini 2/3, and while the Mini 4 GPU is almost twice as good as the Mini 2/3, the Air 2 GPU from last year is three times faster than the Mini 2/3.

As someone looking to upgrade from the Mini 2, now is definitely not the time to buy, the Mini 2 is still quite capable.
I'm betting the Air 3 next year is going to be reasonably priced and share a lot of features with the Pro.
If not I'm waiting for the Mini to get a significant GPU upgrade, which could take a while if they wait to years or more to upgrade the internals on any given model.


----------

